# JBL LX-500 Floorstanding Speakers (Pair)



## Aznboy1993

*Item(s) for sale:*
I am looking to sell a pair of mint condition (surround is completely intact, no wires are frayed, etc.) JBL LX-500 floorstanding speakers. They are a vintage set that perform very well for all types of music. Each speaker has a 1" Pure Titanium tweeter, a 5" midwoofer, and an 8" subwoofer. The crossover frequencies are 750/3.4k Hz. Frequency response (-6dB) is from 45Hz to 23kHz. Other specifications are listed in the user manual.

Here's a link to the documentation and specifications for the speakers: http://www.jbl.com/resources/Brands/jbl/Products/ProductRelatedDocuments/en-US/OwnersManual/LX300-500-600%20om.pdf

*Picture(s):*









































*Reason(s) for selling:*
I do not use them any more. Since I am low on money I have decided that one HT (and audio) system is enough, so I am resorting to using my main system and plan on selling these (my secondary).

*Price:*
*$100 Local (Metro Atlanta)
$75 + Shipping (it's going to be VERY expensive)*

*Method of payment:*
Will accept payment from MO, personal check, cash, or verified PayPal (preferred).

*References:*
HEATWARE
OCN Trader Rating


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

I would so buy these if shipping wouldn't cost my left testicle and my firstborn child... any idea what the shipping cost estimate would be?


----------



## underdog1425

ygpm


----------



## Aznboy1993

SOLD


----------

